# A Serious Foursome



## zee (Jun 3, 2006)

Check out our website..

Updated daily every time we go out... not sure the PGA keeps records as good as ours...

Makes hacking around a golf course a lot more fun... hey we play for dimes..

http://frankenize.tripod.com


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

Its not a bad site. You may want to consider finding some better hosting. Tripod is kinda at the bottom of the market, but the content you have it very good.


----------

